# Any Machinists able to help?



## JWD (17 Sep 2018)

Hi Everyone, i'm in a pickle with my wood lathe conversion. 

I need a new aluminium pulley as i have admittedly butchered the old one trying to rebore it... (hammer) 

I have the specs and i've been scanning for one online but i can't find it given the fact that it's Poly-V

If anyone can help i'd be happy to offer remuneration for their time and materials 

Hoping you can help!! 

JD


----------



## Trevanion (17 Sep 2018)

Is the original pulley salvageable? Could possibly clean up any damage and rebore it again. If it's totally knackered I could make a brand spanker for you.

What Lathe is it for out of curiosity(unless it's something you're making)?


----------



## AES (17 Sep 2018)

Lancs is a bit far from me, sorry, and postal charges here are ridiculous, even for something like a small(-ish?) ali pulley


----------



## JWD (19 Sep 2018)

Hi Guys, AES I understand completely, thank you for the reply nevertheless  

Trevanion- would I be ok to PM you the fine print along with the answers to your questions? 

Cheers 
Joe


----------



## Rorschach (19 Sep 2018)

Unless you have made a real balls up of it, there should be plenty of material to sleeve it and re-bore.


----------

